# My fish tank-pics coming SOON



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi I am gonna give you a ruff run over of why I've got- I've got a 34l aqua one setup and it has two pieces of boggwood and is heavily planted with gravel substrate. The plants are amazon swords and java ferm with a couple of moss balls. The fish are 

9x- xray tetra ( 1 died)
2x- hillstream loach
1x - platy
1x - botia kubotai (i know they are suppose to live in groups but I didn't know this at the time ooops)

I know many people will say this is overstocked and I know it is but I currently don't have the money to set up another one. However they look healthy and and are all heavily active and I have
only lost one fish which was soon after getting it and I believe it was fungus. I treated it but sadly he died but I have not had to pit any other medicine in.


That's my tank hope you all like


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

It might be a little over stocked but if it's working out for you then go for it. I wouldn't add any more. That size sounds close to a 10g here in the states. The next step up is usually a 15g or 20g so I would save up for something along that size in the future. 

Anyway, I'm not one of the more experienced on these boards but figured I'd send a welcome your way anyway. So welcome to the forums.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks and I am trying to save up for a bigger tank.

Don't worry lol I wasn't planning on adding anymore


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

my tank with pics now

these are of the x-ray tetras,botia kubotai and pleco which i use to wn but relised theygrow too big so i sold him.

still got pics of the platy and hillstream loaches to come.

hope you like


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Bump.......................


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi! I've _never_ seen you before! Welcome! (Where did the laughing smiley go???)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

an update for my main tank aswell to let you guys know whats going on.
i now still have my 2 hill strem loaches and botia after 3 years and recently picked up 10 glowlight tetras who are finally settling in.

hope you like


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi welcome.

Wondering what you use for filtration. Hillstream loaches like a lot of current.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I love those hillstream loaches. I want some really badly, they're super cool.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahah hi I'm not new anymore just updating an old thread. Tbh i do not now what filter it is ad all the stickers came off it but it's the standard one which came with it.

I am also astonished how well the are going they are also supposedly cool water fish but in the summer the tanks has been up to 31 degrees and they just plow through it, not seenany other people own them, is this because they are hard to keep in the stated as it's alot hotter than over here in the uk?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It gets hot in the US too, depending on where you are and what time of year it is. They're hard to come by, not many LFS's keep them


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah they are really cool. I have three of them in my tank. They are fun to watch. I like how when they are against the glass you can see their heart beating.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, my LFS in Phoenix just got some in last week. Not many places in Europe have a warmer summer than here.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

grogan said:


> Yeah they are really cool. I have three of them in my tank. They are fun to watch. I like how when they are against the glass you can see their heart beating.


Think they'd do ok in a discus tank? I hear they're really good algae eaters


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I have Three hillstreams in my 40 breeder Loach tank and the spend most of their time either in the flow of the power head or on the smooth deco right by the outlets of the filter. I tried to keep some before but my tank was overstocked. I now have a similar stocking in double the water and 4x the filtration. They do well in an over filtered, high flow, low temp, heavily oxygenated tank. They are super passive so they wouldn't bother discus at all. 

There are a few different breeds that can have very different needs so try to know what you're getting as best as you can. Most of the stores i've seen around me sell them as "butterfly pleco" or "scavenger suckers" or some such nonsense... loaches.net has a ton of great info on them if you are curious.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey check this out guys:
http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

Don't discus like warmer waters? Hillsteams like colder waters that are highly oxygenated and fast currents. 

Look at how this guy set up a river tank! Intakes on one side, power heads hooked up on the other side! Wow! Looks like I have a new project


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

that's the same way i was thinking of trying to set up a tank for these little guys a couple years ago. I was looking into building it when i got orders to deploy so that kinda put a halt on the idea... Now I'm thinking i want to try again.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Darn, I would love to get some. Looks like I'll stick to otos


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

We have REALLY hot weather here in Australia...So I only keep hardy fish that won't turn upside down in the heat


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Right its been a year i think its time for an update

Fish-
12x glowlight tetra only 2 have died
2x really old xray tetra from my small tank and into my main tank as they are a lot happier together
1x botia kubotai yep i still have the fella
2 x hillstream loach ( i must confess only 1 is original as the other died in the summer but the new one is 6cm long and is not a tiger it is a lepard hillstream )

plant
- All fake as the real ones kept dying, this has been my 1 and only problem in the tank 

anything else? no not really at all so thats it guys hope you like the pics, positives and negatives welcome 

PLEASE EXCUSE THE CASK ON THE PLASTIC AND RUN MAKS ON THE GLASS, THE OUTSIDE NEEDS A GOOD CLEAN! ;-);-);-);-);-)

















here he is
















































and the old boys
































the two really old xrays 










cheers guys hope you like


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems like a lot of fish for that tank, but what works works  plus I can't comment because I'm currently pretty overstocked myself. Looks great though!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh they would do just fine with your discus. Are your discus the full dinner plate size yet?


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

That pleco/ray looking one is sweet what's that called again... Yea I know I could go thru the list you named...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheers guys, yer when I first started my tank before I joined this forum I was not aware abouy overstocking but none of my fish died for just under a year and they were all healthy so im pretty sure there fine 

one is a tiger hillstream loach and another is a leapord hillstream loch


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

grogan, are you talking to me? If so, they are still juvenile but I already have sterbais in with them and I don't want to overstock the tank any more than that.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They're gettin' there grogan


----------

